# Rant from a newbie here



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

good evening lovely ladies, I am a newbie to this board but sadly no stranger to negative tests! I need to get this rant off my chest before 2013 so that its done and doesn't keep playing on my mind so here goes:

people who don't understand just don't understand . . . and I include all the professionals I have come into contact with too! 

why does everyone think it would make me feel better to "take a few months off" I have had 7 years off of pregnancy and I don't want any more months off! I want to keep going and going and going and doing anything I can to try to do something to feel like I have some control over this crazy situation I find myself in! why do they think telling me to have a "plan b" is actually going to make a bfn feel any easier to bear? aghhh! I am like a woman obsessed and I just cannot move on or stop thinking about pregnancy or my lack of it. 

rant over.

come on 2013, please be my year! 

thank you for listening. wishing you all a happy new year and I hope that 2013 is your lucky year too xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

donjee, I couldn't agree more!  When people say you need a break from this....erm I have been TTC for 6 years now, I do not need a break from this, quite the opposite, I need to keep going and going until I get my baby in my arms!

I hope 2013 is a lucky one for you and you can write a post at the same time as this but one year on saying how persevering and not listening to these people paid off and you either have a gorgeous newborn or a nice big bump!  

Happy New Year x


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

I sympathise with you hun cos there is nothing worse than other people and their comments that have made my blood boil on many occassions throughout this journey.  Why don't people just keep their comments to themselves.  Their advice is so critical isn't it (to them)  

It was other people who made my journey stressful not the treatment.  The things that got said to me learnt me a lot about human nature and that was they had no idea what they were saying and had obviously never been through this. 

things like "relax and it will happen" "do you think you would have a sperm donor, like DH's brother" "you will never cope with morning sickness".  Oh F right off.  

Sorry you are experiencing this hun, all the best for the future x


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Girls i couldn't agree more.  My sister yesterday said - you are doing to much to your body take some time out.  I was thinking, yeh, i hardly ever speak to you as you are too busy, you never contact me when i am going through treatment and i haven't seen you since August so how do you know.  It must be the affects of accupuncture and trying to relax me that i said, we have talked it over and that is what we are doing so thank you for your concern... AHHHHHH


----------



## princesspink96 (Oct 1, 2012)

Pigsy I agree, I don't want to hear "give your body a rest" ever again.  Keep going, you can do it x


----------

